# Muscle fatigue and/or weakness?



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a question for those of you who are currently being medicated/treated for Hashi's... Do you still experience muscle fatigue/weakness from your thyroid disease? Has anyone experienced an increase in muscle fatigue after starting meds? What does it feel like for you... Aches, tenderness, trouble lifting or grasping?
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The fatigued muscle feeling is usally from being under medicated.

DO you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm set to take a fresh blood test this week, but my TSH was at 1.99 two months ago when I was on 50mcg of levothyroxine. My doc increased my dosage to 75mcg, which is what I've been taking since then. Many of my hypo symptoms improved and I don't feel like I've crossed into hyper territory. 
I feel like I've spent the last two years fixing one problem only to move onto another one. :/


----------



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never had my TSI tested. Do you think I should ask for them to run it?


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

AddyNat said:


> I've never had my TSI tested. Do you think I should ask for them to run it?


Definitely wouldn't hurt in my opinion!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Addy-

You need to be asking for Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests. Ask for those and insist they run them - TSI is more of a hyper antibody and you are presenting hypo so save some $$ and ask for the free's tests to see if the medication is working


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I would love to hear some success stories on this as well. For the past year I've had the muscle weakness (not able to lift as much weight than normal, muscles get shaky and weak, and my grip is terrible and gives out very quickly) and joint pain (hands ache, constantly have to change/shake out my hands while driving, shoulders and hips ache). No supplements or exercise regime has worked, so I'm hoping my TT and Synthroid replacement will help!


----------

